# Peeling Garbanzo Beans (Chick Peas)



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This weekend I'm going to make a couple of hummus dishes. While looking through my hummus recipes I saw one with an instruction to peel the garbanzo beans. I've never done that before, but have thought about doing it, mainly to see what peeled beans are like in a dip like hummus. Anyone have a thought about how to peel cooked/canned garbanzo beans?

scb


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

they are funky looking in their shells......one bean per pod.
I'd assume that you'd just cook them until tender and then use as any rehydrated or canned bean.....bought some once and let them go south in the back of the fridge.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Even canned, Garbanzos have a fibrous husk. It's pretty easy to remove and I think it improves the texture of the hummus. But it probably lowers the healthy fiber content of the beans.

Drain the beans. Fill a medium mixing bowl with plenty of water. Pour in the garbanzos. Gently squeeeze the beans between your fingers. The meat of the bean will squirt out leaving a husk in your hand. Let both fall back in the water. Repeat using both hands for speed. After a while, scoop out the husks. They float more than the meat. Continue until you're not finding new beans to husk. Scoop out the last husks.

Phil


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Phil's pretty much summed it up for canned chickpeas.

If you start with dry peas, you can just take small handsful and rub them together briskly between your palms. Much of the husks will come off then. The balance will pretty much pop off when you cook the peas. 

Favas, btw, can be done the same way. 

Reason the chickpeas are "peeled" before making dips like hummus is that the clean peas make a smoother, creamier dip. If you leave the husks in you'll merely get a rougher, more rustic dip. Flavor wise they'll be pretty much the same.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I tend to like the more rustic dip - often I'll add some chick peas after most of the hummus has been whirred, and give the mix another whirl leaving some chunks. Sometimes I'll add some sesame seeds. Thanks Phil, KY ...

scb


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't remove the husk. I see no reason to do that, even with hummus bi tahini, which I make often. I grew up in India, the capital of channa/garbanzo beans/hummus/chickpeas/ceci beans/chhole, which are different names for the same thing. Hummus bi tahini is what India needs to make its channa repertoire complete. Maybe some Portuguese dishes too.

The husk is essential to the texture for me. Maybe some dishes should have the husk removed, but in my opinion not in anything I have had so far.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I never skin the beans either when I make it at home but there is a Middle Eastern bakery/market/deli in my neighborhood where they do skin the beans to make the hummus and it is absolutely wonderful. I love the smooth creaminess of theirs so much that, cheap as I am, I eat theirs more often than I make it at home.


----------

